# AMD Video Drivers With OpenGL4.0



## Melcar (Mar 25, 2010)

This is a pleasant surprise:



> Woah, here comes a pleasant surprise from AMD with their Catalyst Linux driver. AMD yesterday released a Catalyst 10.3 Linux driver that really didn't bring anything too exciting (and it still doesn't support X.Org Server 1.7), but today they've delivered a new preview driver that's based on Catalyst 10.3 and it brings OpenGL 3.3/4.0 support!...



Source

Driver Download

This probably should go in the News section too.


----------



## devguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm... While commendable that AMD releases these, they dropped my Unigine score by about 100points, and introduced a lot of stuttering while the benchmark occurred.  it didn't help my wine performance any either.  Worse, it leaves and ugly watermark on the screen I cannot get rid of.

I'm gonna stick with 10.3, as they've been the best drivers for me so far.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

devguy said:


> Hmm... While commendable that AMD releases these, they dropped my Unigine score by about 100points, and introduced a lot of stuttering while the benchmark occurred.  it didn't help my wine performance any either.  Worse, it leaves and ugly watermark on the screen I cannot get rid of.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with 10.3, as they've been the best drivers for me so far.



Are you gettin these issues on Linux or Win7?


----------



## devguy (Mar 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Are you gettin these issues on Linux or Win7?



I wouldn't be posting in this subforum about windows, mate.


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 30, 2010)

catalyst 10.4 will have the new xorg server support. (7.5 depending on how your distro views version numbers might be labled as 10.7 series also)


----------

